# finrot in glofish..urgent help



## fishbie (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi 
Its me again..a 10 gallon tank owner with 4 glofish and 2 female platys. I ve posted before and i m posting again with updates
My glofish met with an accident 3 days before,the little one got stuck in one of my plants,no idea for how long and i had to take him out..the day after this happened,i noticed his tail fins were shorter and developed a white fuzzy small bulge at the base of his tail in another day. The day before his accident,my water parameters were-
amm-0.5 to 1 ppm(color was between those 2 readings)
nitrite-0
nitrate-5ppm
ph-7.4
So i m doing a daily 25% water change for the past 2 days to bring my ammonia levels down. Today i took him out in a 1 gallon small tank i had before with some cycled water since i read here that he could be having a fungal attack along with finrot disease.
Can someone help me with this prob pls?? what can i do now?? pls do respond,i do not want to lose him


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would treat with Mela-Fix and Pimafix...


----------



## fishbie (Jul 22, 2012)

lohachata said:


> i would treat with Mela-Fix and Pimafix...


Thank u,should i isolate him or can i put the medicine with the other fish in the tank?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

treat the entire tank...


----------

